# Bleeding on Oestrogen



## Ellie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm on a waiting list for a DE. I should find out this weekend I have one. I've been on Oestrogen for the past 32 days but I've just started bleeding lightly.  Will this effect a DE transfer early next week?  Is this normal to bleed slightly?
Anyone else experienced this?
Ellen


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Ellen, i started to bleed on my third DET and my clinic put up my estrogen from 6mg a day to 9mg and the bleeding stopped. Ring your clinic if you are worried.

Best of luck
Wendeth


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I had bleeding prior to tranfer in our successful FET cycle. It can be increased blood flow to the cervix causing erosion or it can be something else I googled at the time that wasn't anything to worry about.. 

Obviously, it didn't affect our chances as we now have twins.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://books.google.com/books?id=Hz8ICT95HHgC&pg=PA129&lpg=PA129&dq=estrogen+breakthrough+bleeding+ivf+cycle&source=web&ots=lZMgejDqkI&sig=bpGEhhwI4TEdSS-gt4GPqivUnO8&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=10&ct=result

It's oestrogen breakthrough bleeding - excess of oestrogen causing the endometrium to proliferate in an uncontrolled manner. It shouldn't be a problem (within reason)


----------

